# How's your chicken wire skills?



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

This isn't really an oddity - I just thought it was cool!
Hope you enjoy!

http://www.ripleys.com/warehouse/contest-entries/chicken-wire-sculptures/


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

whoa....I didn't even know that was possible...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! Those skills would come in handy in the haunt world!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I wonder what the artist hands looked like after each piece. My hands get cut to pieces when working with chicken wire.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are pretty cool.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy crap! That's amazing. I agree with scareme, whenever I work with chicken wire I end up bloody.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone sure likes to bend a lot of wire


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

someone had to much time on there hands lol

-BYH


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

too cool


----------

